

Introducing HippyVM, PHP interpreter using PyPy technology - xando
http://hippyvm.com/blog#introducing-hippyvm

======
cordite
I am really excited about this, but why are alternate PHP runtimes only
popping up now?

~~~
Damin0u
PH7, Phalenger, HHVM, PHPQB, Zephir, KittenPHP, JPHP, and now Hippyvm... A lot
of them were unknown before the Facebook HHVM popularity.

------
kyriakos
during the same period alternative runtimes started apppearing PHP added a lot
of useful features. even though the core api remains messy PHP now feels
modern

(about the API mess: I've been programming in PHP for over 10 years and still
i have to look up parameter order for some of the string functions)

